# I need a 1220 starter!



## maineyotekiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Just picked up a Bolens 1220 and there is no starter on the motor (Someone robbed it). Anybody have one or know where the best place is to get one?

Thanks, Heath


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Go to www.mytractorforum.com*

The Bolens community seems to use Mytractorforum.com - A Members Forum a lot more than this one. Try there.

There is also a "sticky" at the top of the Bolens list that has many parts suppliers listed.

Start with Sam's Bolens. Next would be Sonny's Farm & Home Supply. After that, there is always eBay and Craig's List.

Good luck!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Heath, grab the engine model number. Email it to me @ [email protected]. I'll find you a part number ASAP.


----------

